# Wanna share your HVLP medium experiences?



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you share info about the products you've used? Brands and types? What did you spray with it? How much did you thin it? What tip size did you use? Would you use it again? Do you have any favorites or go-to finishes that you'd like to share? It would be awesome if everyone shared a bunch, to include pics ... ? Thanks in advance! - Rich


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I use a Husky hvlp sprayer looks just like a normal one but uses abour 40psi, I use it for just about anything from latex, water based polyurethane, shellac, oil based enamel and lacquer. I do thin a bit for some of the heavier stuff but not too much. It works well with minimum overspray.

I've never tried a turbine type sprayer, but when working in a cabinet shop I would see some painters using them in homes, they mostly said they would prefer an airless though.


----------

